# Piglet with headtilt



## JessyeDagger (Nov 26, 2018)

I have 2 five day old orphan potbelly piglets. Both are eating goats milk. 1 is just fine, picking up weight, runs around seems normal. His brother developed a head tilt 2 days ago and has trouble walking because of it. He is eating just fine but is not gaining very much weight. Not sure how to treat this.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Nov 28, 2018)

Typically pigs tilt their heads when they get water in their ear. Try dumping some rubbing alcohol in it then tipping him to help it drain out. Be careful to avoid getting it in his eyes, nose, mouth. You may find it easier to place with a syringe...

If that doesn’t help, call the vet.


----------

